# Lovely Wisconsin!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Took a few photos of the gorgeous view I had waking up this morning!! 










The steam was just rolling off the river this morning and with the sun shining on it, it was a gorgeous sight. 


















And I manged to get a few pictures of my GIRLS! Remi was too busy hunting chickadees I couldn't get him to sit! 

Morgan May









Nallah









This is the view from our back yard. The river comes towards our house then bends at the bottom of the hill! I love it here!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! What a beautiful place. Love the pics. of the girls....they are so pretty! 
Looks as if Remi was just being himself.....a GSP. Similar to Lucky the other day with her nose in the bush. LOL.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it looks very serene, I would love to live someplace quiet like that, just sit on a porch in the morning and sip hot tea while watching the sun rise.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> it looks very serene, I would love to live someplace quiet like that, just sit on a porch in the morning and sip hot tea while watching the sun rise.


We try to do this every weekend when the weather cooperates. Part of living here was appreciating the scenery and taking it all in. 

You wouldn't believe what it does for the soul to sit here, sip some coffee and just enjoy the wildlife. We have 2 bald eagles that have a nest in a White pine tree about 60' from the house. We hear them chirp every morning and its amazing to see them fly around the house. 

I think we do take it for granted sometimes. We could live 2 feet from another house in a crowded city. Not a life I'd want to live.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Jealous so very jealous . You have a great place to live, the sort I can only dream off (wildlife for me is a fox!!)

Your girls must love it up there!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The pictures are beautiful. The thing I noticed immediately is that you don't have any leaves on the trees yet. We've had leaves for close to a month now. We tend to forget that the seasons aren't the same everywhere.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> The pictures are beautiful. The thing I noticed immediately is that you don't have any leaves on the trees yet. We've had leaves for close to a month now. We tend to forget that the seasons aren't the same everywhere.


We're having a really late spring. Winter for us seemed like it just got over. We are still having frost on the ground in the mornings. I'm hoping this means we have a cool summer....I don't do well in the heat!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> Jealous so very jealous . You have a great place to live, the sort I can only dream off (wildlife for me is a fox!!)
> 
> Your girls must love it up there!


We have about every form of wildlife you'd ever want to see here. We've had bears in our yard and seen them down in the river several times, deer galore (have even seen them cross the river), fox, racoon, coyote, wolves, porqupine, beavers, muskrat. The waterfowl down there is pretty cool too, there have been a lot of ducks down there this spring, as well as geese. I even saw a couple swans for a few days. 

The pups all love it. I love it that for the most part they can get out and stretch their legs and enjoy it too. Its just something to be aware of though.....all that wildlife..with many of them being dangerous. Coyotes & porqupines to name a couple close calls!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

you are so lucky to be in such a beautifull place!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I love your view I could sit there all morning and just enjoy the beauty of it all just perfect, I would love to live up north but its waaay to cold for me I would shrivel up and die I need my vitamin D lol....


----------

